# Greetings from Washington, DC!



## Roger Hooper (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, everyone,

I found out about this forum on Facebook (Frederick Russ). I'm a composer living outside the DC city limits; been doing this "full time" since 2001. I worked at Chuck Levins Washington Music Center for 16 years selling keyboards and DAW gear; from the Atari/C64 days, before PT! I'm a Logic and Cubase user; Logic, since '94. I switched to Cubase this past September, and loving it. Looking forward to getting to know you all, and learning from you as well! Here's a site with my work: www.rogerhooper.com

Have a great weekend, everyone!

the best,

Roger


----------



## windshore (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome to VI-control!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2013)

You are welcome, Roger!


----------



## wst3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Chuck Levin's - haven't been down there in eons, probably the end of the Amiga era. But I still deal with Washington Pro Audio and many of their alumni from time to time... welcome to VI, you'll likely like it here!


----------



## Roger Hooper (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! wst3, I was working there during the Amiga era. Was just there for a Hammond clinic. Great place still!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Roger,

Dave Zeltner here..good to see you here! It's a great forum!

be talking with you!

Take Care!
Dave (DocMidi657)


----------



## Roger Hooper (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, Dave, good to see you here as well! :D


----------

